# any paracorders here?



## raggie33 (Feb 18, 2021)

it relaxes me i make bracelts and belts


----------



## archimedes (Feb 18, 2021)

Hey raggie, could you post and continue here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=461322


----------

